# YT624 blue touch up paint



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Happy holidays to everyone!! 

Does anyone knows where to buy the touch up paint? I have done alot of research and everytime i order the correct paint from the US they refund me the next day and say its out of stock/ don't have the correct formula/ cant ship to Canada.

Also if you guys found a good mach or near perfect match ill get that one as i just want it for touch up paint before storing for the summer.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Ford Tractor Blue is said to be a very close match. Get it at Princess Auto


https://www.princessauto.com/en/ford-blue-tractor-implement-enamel-spray-paint/product/PA0008057366


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I found Home Hardware has a blue in Beauty Tone that is very close. Closer than ford engine blue, I have both here. Make sure to shake the can enough!!!


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

LenD said:


> Ford Tractor Blue is said to be a very close match. Get it at Princess Auto
> 
> 
> https://www.princessauto.com/en/ford-blue-tractor-implement-enamel-spray-paint/product/PA0008057366


Thanks for the link but it says in store only and all the princess autos in my area say out of stock!! Like what else is new lol


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

Coby7 said:


> I found Home Hardware has a blue in Beauty Tone that is very close. Closer than ford engine blue, I have both here. Make sure to shake the can enough!!!


Thanks Coby! Do u have a sku or part number? Ill do a search from the homedepot.ca to see if its stock near me. Also can u do touch up jobs from a spray can? I was looking more from a touch up tiny paint brush blue color match.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

When I have to do a small spot, I just spray some paint in the cap and use a small paint brush. It's Home Hardware not Home Depot. I'll see about a SKU.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Spraymaali Color Sininen 400ml - Maston


Spraymaali Color Sininen 400ml - MASTON COLOR riittoisampi ja peittävämpi spraymaali harrastekäyttöön! Maston COLOR spraymaalit ovat monikäyttöisiä ja nopeasti kuivuvia alkydimaaleja sisä- ja ulkokäyttöön




www.maston.fi





This is in Finnish. But might help someone more local who is looking for a colour match.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Seems they have English pages too Spraypaint Color Blue Gloss 400ml - Maston


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think that's duplicolor here. I tried duplicolor and it was off a bit like a faded Yamaha blue compared to the cover.


----------



## Nickdatech (Feb 9, 2020)

So the beauti-tone horizon blue is discontinued and replaced by the rust-oleum blue. The guy at the counter says its supposed to be the same color since its the new associated sku but seems different to me. The picture make it look more accurate than in real life.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Try it on a sample piece.


----------

